
Desktop Software: A Failed Model - theudude2002
http://www.zoliblog.com/blog/_archives/2007/3/5/2783574.html?message=
======
mynameishere
Webapps are sort of a throwback to the dumb terminal + mainframe model. This
has certain advantages, and where those advantages apply, of course you're
going to be successful. If you don't mind having less than 100 percent control
over your email, and don't mind google's data mining it for [any|all] reasons,
then go ahead and use gmail. Large corporations aren't going to do this, if
only for legal reasons.

